# Decent day surf fishing...



## Fish_On

*surf fishing, next thing you I'm on TV... LoL*

Went out to enjoy the beautiful weather for a couple hours today... Bring on the POMPS!!


----------



## Fish_On

Drum...


----------



## GROUPERKING

Very nice ! Thanks for the report , its good to see that they are biting out there. :thumbup:


----------



## Croaker Chris

Good Looking Pomp & Drum. Congrats !


----------



## onemorecast

Nice catches!!!!!


----------



## Fish_On

Went out again today and started around 8am... Started At Navarre and worked west.
Nothing going on AT ALL... Neap tides suck!
Then all of a sudden around 1130 (water finally started getting some movement), the first schools of "migrating pompano" that I have seen this year started showing up 25 yards off the beach. And for about 90 minutes, myself and David Owens where spotting schools after school in numbers of 8 to as much as 25 role through charging the beach with a vengeance. Unfortunately fresh bay shrimp where not on their menu. Sand fleas where next to impossible to find and when we came across the occasional flea, they where found deep and of NO size. Frustrating to watch and not have fleas. Oh well lol... 
They would chase jigs all they way to beach but wouldn't eat.
But what I most welcomed, was these where the first "migrating schools" I have seen this year...
Even witnessed a king sky several times just outside the second bar. Crazy huh...
Ok spring... Hurry up and get here!
Good luck and good fishing!


Please update me with any reports out there.


----------



## jcallaham

thanks for sharing that,very encouraging. Maybe things will start to pick up on this side of the pass (perdido). It's been dead over here


----------



## Hopin4aboat

Good to hear, I'll be at Johnson's beach in the mornin maybe I'll be blessed with some good table fair


----------



## W69DY

I fished from sun rises to sunset and nada! Yakked out 6 shark baits and set up a surf rod with cut bait. Raked a few sand fleas and tried them. Nada! Nothing alllllll day but a nice sun tan lol


----------



## KingCrab

I will say this. Last spring the pomps were not up to par. The Black Drums , Another story. I've never seen so many schools of them ever in all my years of beach fishing. Thousands of them, Schooling. I assume spawning. They would be in schools of 500 or more pouring thru. 30 + lb ers Need to have tourneys on them . Then, They gone.


----------



## Fish_On

Ya like I said today sucked lol... Never had much luck fishing in the neap tides with the exception of one or two days like yesterday. Weather was gorgeous and it sure beats sitting on the couch any day! But like I said, seeing migrating pompano was rewarding enough for me. If your heading out in the next day or two I STRONGLY recommend pre-gaming first... Meaning Locating the fleas and stocking up before heading out. ( had pretty decent luck with the fleas down in Pickens over the last couple weeks)


----------



## Salt4Lifer

I went out to park east and had a couple poles out with fleas (I think I was able to find 7 small ones lol) but didn't get anything but sunburned :thumbup:


Side note: I just got the new Battle II 8000 10' combo from Gander Mountain yesterday and it's a nice outfit. With 10% off everything in the store it was ~$145. Hard to beat, planning on picking up another one. 

Ready for the spring run!


----------



## Fish_On

KingCrab said:


> I will say this. Last spring the pomps were not up to par. The Black Drums , Another story. I've never seen so many schools of them ever in all my years of beach fishing. Thousands of them, Schooling. I assume spawning. They would be in schools of 500 or more pouring thru. 30 + lb ers Need to have tourneys on them . Then, They gone.


LoL
Ya, I hear Ya lol... Not real big on the black drum though. I will use them in a gumbo but that's about it. I cought that one yesterday on a cobia jig... Spotted small school swimming up the beach... They where starving. Guess I'm just ready for ling season lol...


----------



## Fish_On

Salt4Lifer said:


> I went out to park east and had a couple poles out with fleas (I think I was able to find 7 small ones lol) but didn't get anything but sunburned :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Side note: I just got the new Battle II 8000 10' combo from Gander Mountain yesterday and it's a nice outfit. With 10% off everything in the store it was ~$145. Hard to beat, planning on picking up another one.
> 
> Ready for the spring run!


Looking for a decent rod with out breaking the bank... The penn prevails and ande tournament series rods from Walmart out in gulf breeze are very decent. Only Walmart I know that carries them. I fish 11 and 12 ft rods from the beach...


----------



## KingCrab

A drum from the gulf is ok to eat. In the bay? :no: Slimey.:thumbdown:


----------



## Salt4Lifer

Fish_On said:


> Looking for a decent rod with out breaking the bank... The penn prevails and ande tournament series rods from Walmart out in gulf breeze are very decent. Only Walmart I know that carries them. I fish 11 and 12 ft rods from the beach...


I do wish the Battle combo's were 11 or 12 footers.


----------



## Pilar

Fish_On said:


> Ya like I said today sucked lol... Never had much luck fishing in the neap tides with the exception of one or two days like yesterday. Weather was gorgeous and it sure beats sitting on the couch any day! But like I said, seeing migrating pompano was rewarding enough for me. If your heading out in the next day or two I STRONGLY recommend pre-gaming first... Meaning Locating the fleas and stocking up before heading out. ( had pretty decent luck with the fleas down in Pickens over the last couple weeks)


I fished Navarre beach Sat, and Sun. No dice. From which beach did you spot the pompano running? I haven't seen much action on them here for a while now. Definitely encouraging to see a report of pompano around. Good luck!


----------



## Fish_On

Pilar said:


> I fished Navarre beach Sat, and Sun. No dice. From which beach did you spot the pompano running? I haven't seen much action on them here for a while now. Definitely encouraging to see a report of pompano around. Good luck!


Opal beach


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

You got on tv!!

Check out my thread #inshore - team lim-it-out made head lines
hit the link


----------



## rydabyk

Looks like it's Opal Beach tomorrow!


----------



## Fish_On

*I'm on tv... LoL*



LIM-IT-OUT said:


> You got on tv!!
> 
> Check out my thread #inshore - team lim-it-out made head lines
> hit the link


Wow... Just checked it out... Sure enough there I am on tv lol...
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Fish_On

Having a blast...


----------



## Fish_On

David Owens


----------



## Fish_On

My son Logan making daddy proud!


----------



## Fish_On

Logan...


----------



## Fish_On

Few more pics surf fishing last week


----------



## Northernhunter

Awesome pics! Gotta be proud when your son steps up the interest in fishing like that. My son finally got the bug. Loving every minute of it. It's been hit or miss for us at navarre beach. As pilar said the spots seem to get ganged up on when someone sees you catch fish one day. End up doing a lot of walking. If you fish there much you may see me along the beach with my youngin. Usually have the Berkeley cart with the jumbo wheeleez.


----------



## Fish_On

Northernhunter said:


> Awesome pics! Gotta be proud when your son steps up the interest in fishing like that. My son finally got the bug. Loving every minute of it. It's been hit or miss for us at navarre beach. As pilar said the spots seem to get ganged up on when someone sees you catch fish one day. End up doing a lot of walking. If you fish there much you may see me along the beach with my youngin. Usually have the Berkeley cart with the jumbo wheeleez.


I go back and for the between Pickens and Navarre and everywhere I between. I scout the water before stopping to pull out the cart. 
Maybe we could fish sometime together if u run into me.


----------



## Northernhunter

One thing you can never have to much of..... Fishing buddies. :+1:


----------



## mikeinsugarland

Fish_On said:


> I go back and for the between Pickens and Navarre and everywhere I between. I scout the water before stopping to pull out the cart.


Hi Fish_On, if you don't mind, can you elaborate on your scouting methods ?? What are you looking for specifically ?? 

Just wondering if they are any different from Texas south coast ..

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## bill_1109

Can Navarre beaches be fished at night to the east of the pier?


----------



## Pilar

bill_1109 said:


> Can Navarre beaches be fished at night to the east of the pier?


You can park in the lot just to the east of the pier and walk down the beach if you like. The Navarre beach park closes at sundown. I have continued to fish there after sundown, but I have also been stopped by law enforcement when driving in after dark. Told me to move down to the access by the pier. That was during the summer though.


----------



## Fish_On

Pilar said:


> You can park in the lot just to the east of the pier and walk down the beach if you like. The Navarre beach park closes at sundown. I have continued to fish there after sundown, but I have also been stopped by law enforcement when driving in after dark. Told me to move down to the access by the pier. That was during the summer though.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Correct


----------



## bill_1109

Pilar said:


> You can park in the lot just to the east of the pier and walk down the beach if you like. The Navarre beach park closes at sundown. I have continued to fish there after sundown, but I have also been stopped by law enforcement when driving in after dark. Told me to move down to the access by the pier. That was during the summer though.


Thank you for the information Pilar. Parking in the lot east of the pier seems easy enough. That will keep me from getting stopped or having law enforcement be concerned about my car.


----------

